# First time WHV



## Roll matt (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey everyone , I am flying to australia in a couple of months (not booked my ticket yet) on a working holiday visa and dont no where to start from. Basically what I want to do is see australia, travel around jumping from job to job and not end up staying in one place working for to long. Obviously oz is a huge place and i wont be able to see it all so i need to work out a route of where to go and what places are really worth seeing. What I want to no is where should I start from that I would be able to get work easily as I am going to need money to travel.

If anyone has any advice on anything it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ozzy john (Jul 24, 2012)

Post I made on another thread will get you started http://www.australiaforum.com/travel-questions/14756-working-holiday.html


----------

